# MTB - RAW, Case Mtn Wednesday 5-25-11



## o3jeff (May 24, 2011)

Line Street, starting around 4:30-5:00.


----------



## WoodCore (May 24, 2011)

Would love to ride Case again but not able to make it up that way until 6ish. Gonna try and stick closer to home.


----------



## o3jeff (May 24, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> Would love to ride Case again but not able to make it up that way until 6ish. Gonna try and stick closer to home.



It looks like you guys did a different loop there last weekend from looking at Stitchs gps track.

I actually might be on the road tomorrow so doing Nass might be a possibility around 5-5:30.


----------



## WoodCore (May 25, 2011)

Shooting for Stone Road around 5:30


----------



## o3jeff (May 25, 2011)

I rode Case, did a loop around the res there, lots of wet muddy spots there and also someone made a new bridge.


----------



## o3jeff (May 25, 2011)

[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## WoodCore (May 25, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! Nice bridge! Is that down by the reservoir?

Had a good ride myself at Nass. Ended up going big and rolling a 13+ mile loop. Trails for the most part where dry and riding well!


----------

